# CAN OBD II Engine Code Scanner



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

All, 

Several months ago I started a tread to see if I could find an OBD II code scanner that works with our GTO. I didn't get much of a response. I have tried several friends various models and was not able to get any that would establish communications with the port. 

This thread is to announce that I found a scanner that works with my 2005 M6. It is sold through Harbor-Freight and currently is something like $64 (they say list price of $129). It is CEN-TECH CAN OBD II Code Scanner item # 94217. They have a cheaper model but it does not read "CAN" and only shows the code (this one gives the english description of the code).

This model can read and clear codes, reset check engine light, allows you to record data for up to 15 reads (also from different cars) and is software upgradeable through the internet. It comes with a nice carrying case, and is pretty good quality. 

I'm now out of warranty at 38000 miles so I'm glad to have this with me. I've had several incidents where the car has gone into "reduced performance" mode for odd reasons...one was gas petal stuck (huh?) but did not find that out until got the dealer. They reset the code and it never happened again. If something like that happens again, I can find out the code and reset without a dealer visit...or at least know what the problem is when I arrive at the garage (this could save diagnostic costs).

If looking for an inexpensive reader, I recommend this unit.


----------



## cwbimp (Nov 8, 2006)

i have a lazy o2 sensor on my kooks headers it signals my check engine light every now and again i just disconceted the battery and it reset i am glad you let me know about the scanner now that i no longer have access to a gm tech 2


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

That was a great find man. Wish it could tune CAGS and DRL out (to eliminate their respective dash lights), but what can I expect for $65, right? Great tool to have in the trunk. Thanks. 
JC


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Good find, Russ. Here's a link:

Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

This is just a follow up to this old thread as Harbor Freight doesn't sell the 94217 code reader anymore. I have their 98568 code reader which I have long before I had the GTO and it does work on the GTO. It actually costs less than the one shown in this 2007 thread.
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------

